

Mesosphere Snags OrlyAtomics - preillyme
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/17/mesosphere-snags-orlyatomics-in-acquihire-deal/

======
preillyme
Engineers love challenges, and no challenge is more ambitious or ridiculous
than building an operating system at the scale of the datacenter.

